
Rakudo Star Perl 6 Release 2016.07 - Ultimatt
http://rakudo.org/2016/07/22/announce-rakudo-star-release-2016-07/
======
Ultimatt
If you want an intro to the language check out
[http://perl6intro.com/](http://perl6intro.com/)

~~~
jrumbut
Perl 6 is too beautiful for this world. I hope that, even if it never picks up
an enormous user base, it influences future language designers to as heavily
as I would say Perl 5 has. Not much in ithe is wholly original, but it steals
many of the best ideas and shows how they can be combined.

For anyone reading this I'll work on a Perl 6 project for discounted rate.

Also if anyone with a Perl 6 open source library is looking for some issues
addressed my email is in my profile.

~~~
Ultimatt
Plenty of action on IRC if you want ideas for contributing code
[https://perl6.org/community/irc](https://perl6.org/community/irc) Also plenty
of libraries to choose from to help out with
[http://modules.perl6.org/](http://modules.perl6.org/)

